# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Restaurants Near Lincoln Center

## amyb

Any suggestions for dinner places near Lincoln Center as I am coming in to the city to see "South Pacific" next week? Thanks guys.

----------


## abc

Check out Telepan.  The chef-owner and restaurant receive wonderful reviews.  It is about a 10 minute walk to Lincoln Center

----------


## JEK

Per Se!

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Jean Georges in the trump international is fab!

----------


## MIke R

back in the day it was Cafe Luxombourg....

it if were up to me it would be Shum Lee for some Dim Su, or Carnegie Deli, but that wouldnt  hold any water with my ex wifes foo foo crowd ...nor in here either probably...LOL

----------


## phil62

Shun Lee is wonderful. We ended up at a new place for us FIORELLO'S and it was delicious. BTW, Right across from Lincoln Center. Amy

----------


## pascaleschmidt

The problem with Fiorello's it is always crowded. There you will need a reservation! I still say Jean Georges is great. Depends how much you want to spend for dinner.

----------

